# Replace Sevcon Millipak with Gen 4



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Which mars motor is it? specific model number if possible. There are some files floating around out there for them.


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Travis,

I can't find the motor model number but I'm pretty sure it's a Mars 0907. It is 2008 vintage and does not have the internal temp sensor.

My issue is a controller overheat fault and reduction in power. 

Thanks


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you have the controller and a DCF for the controller?

Do you have DVT software and the IXXAT Dongle?


----------

